# Moving to Nerja in June!..



## emilie (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello  
My name's Emilie and I'm 20 and am making the move to Nerja in June! Am flying out in May to sign for a rented apartment there and i'm so excited! Will be looking for bar/restaurant work but am a bit apprehensive considering the current situation. Would love to chat to people in the same area or who have made the move too, am getting slightly nervous too now!..

Emilie x


----------



## Guiri (Mar 23, 2009)

emilie said:


> Hello
> My name's Emilie and I'm 20 and am making the move to Nerja in June! Am flying out in May to sign for a rented apartment there and i'm so excited! Will be looking for bar/restaurant work but am a bit apprehensive considering the current situation. Would love to chat to people in the same area or who have made the move too, am getting slightly nervous too now!..
> 
> Emilie x


Hi Emilie , good luck with moving  , I will be down around there in June/July I think , might bump into you ! 

You got a flat share then ? or already have friends there ?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

emilie said:


> Hello
> My name's Emilie and I'm 20 and am making the move to Nerja in June! Am flying out in May to sign for a rented apartment there and i'm so excited! Will be looking for bar/restaurant work but am a bit apprehensive considering the current situation. Would love to chat to people in the same area or who have made the move too, am getting slightly nervous too now!..
> 
> Emilie x


Emilie,

Life's an adventure ! As long as you've got a bit of money behind you and you've done a bit of groundwork, go for it! The job situation is not great - but you're young and you're sure to make contacts/friends out there. Went to Paris myself after I graduated, ended up in a law firm out there for the summer. Lived on VERY little money (a packet of Gauloises Blondes and a breakfast croissant was all we needed back then!). Would not have traded the experience for the world - made some great friends, gained a huge amount of life experience, worked for some very eccentric French lawyers, spent hours and hours absorbing as much of life/culture there in France as possible. Could have been a toss up between there and here in Spain in the end to be honest (then would have been hassling the French forum instead of here! LOL!). There's a lovely lady who comes on here from time to time from that area (Burriana Babs I think) who is just so positive about where she lives and wouldn't trade it for anything either. As I say, if you're young and independent - grab it all while you can. At my grand old age of 36, I'm still having an adventure - upped sticks and came over here  But this time, it's en famille, hubby and raising now bilingual kids. Love, love, LOVE it! They say life's too short, well, I think the day is too bloody short for all we want to fit in/see/do right now. 

Here's wishing you the best of luck. Have a ball.

Tallulah.x


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

I am just up the road from Nerja, Torrox-Costa which has the best climate in europe. If you are finding it a little hot in the high season, you will find it a little cooler here. Amazing...it's only 3 miles down the road 

I wish you all the best in finding work and settling in.


----------



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

emilie said:


> Hello
> My name's Emilie and I'm 20 and am making the move to Nerja in June! Am flying out in May to sign for a rented apartment there and i'm so excited! Will be looking for bar/restaurant work but am a bit apprehensive considering the current situation. Would love to chat to people in the same area or who have made the move too, am getting slightly nervous too now!..
> 
> Emilie x


Hi Emilie,

Where abouts in Nerja are you moving to. My wife is always on the look out for new freinds. If you want to pm me I will forward you her details along with some other info regarding Nerja that will help you.

Cheers.


----------



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

hi there im lyndsey living in maro if you would like to meet people and like animals then you could volounteer at nerja donkey sanctuary i love it good luck if you want to meet up message me


----------



## emilie (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for your replies! 

Tallulah your French experience sounds great - totally agree, can't wait for the experience of it all and would regret it forever if i chose not to go, it's just something I have to do!

DH, am moving to the centre of Nerja, by el Salon beach! Would be great to meet your wife so if you could PM me that would be great, thanks 

Guiri, are you working in June/July or is it just a holiday? Where abouts will you be?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

emilie said:


> Thanks for your replies!
> 
> Tallulah your French experience sounds great - totally agree, can't wait for the experience of it all and would regret it forever if i chose not to go, it's just something I have to do!
> 
> ...



Let us all know how you get on! Happy adventures!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Emilie,

Not sure why but can't pm you. If you want to pm me I will get back to you.

Have you been to Nerja before? It sounds like you are down near the balcon, very nice. There are a loads of bars, cafes etc in that area so you might get lucky and find some work. 
It is not far from Tutti Frutti where being 20 I imagine you will be spending most of your free nights.

Just remember that if you can't be good be careful.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DH1875 said:


> Hi Emilie,
> 
> Not sure why but can't pm you. If you want to pm me I will get back to you.
> 
> ...



To be able to PM someone they have to have made a minimum of five posts!!! See, I´m a proper mod now, giving proper answers LOL!!!!!!

Jo


----------



## Antalucia (May 28, 2009)

emilie said:


> Hello
> My name's Emilie and I'm 20 and am making the move to Nerja in June! Am flying out in May to sign for a rented apartment there and i'm so excited! Will be looking for bar/restaurant work but am a bit apprehensive considering the current situation. Would love to chat to people in the same area or who have made the move too, am getting slightly nervous too now!..
> 
> Emilie x


If you don't know any Spanish and have any spare time in the run up to your move try to learn some / improve. No it is not essential in Nerja - as there are many english speakers but when looking for a job in these difficult times it may be a bit of an advantage. Don't rely on just picking it up when there as if you aren't mixing with Spanish that will not happen - at least for the first 3 years.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Good Luck Emilie,
Have only been to Nerja once for a week in August and it was really hot and sticky. If you don't have air conditioning in your flat you'll be needing a fan or two to get that air moving!!
It was a nice place though and i imagine even nicer in November December with less tourists


----------



## evos (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi I live in Nerja with my family and rescue dog. We have lived here for 17 months and love it. The area is beautiful and loads of places near to see. As for speaking Spanish I still don't speak much but do try the only problem is when you get a reply and don't understand it. One thing I will say is try not to stick to the English places too long as there are some wonderful little Spanish places to go and you will miss out on a great experience. Any way good luck with the move.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

evos said:


> One thing I will say is try not to stick to the English places too long as there are some wonderful little Spanish places to go and you will miss out on a great experience.



Good advice :clap2:


----------



## squeak73 (Jul 29, 2009)

am coming to Nerja in sept. are there any expat meets/groups we could talk to?
what is education and healthcare like??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

squeak73 said:


> am coming to Nerja in sept. are there any expat meets/groups we could talk to?
> what is education and healthcare like??


Healthcare is brilliant in Spain. clean, modern hospitals and many would say infinately better than the NHS! As for education, well if you send your children to state school they'll soon pick up spanish as thats the language that is taught here. The state schools are very strict which is good IMO. If you go down the international school route, then they'll be taught in english and the English curriculum, but you do have to pay and the prices vary considerably.

I dont know about expat meetings or groups, but Nerja has its fair share of expats who I'm sure will be found in many of the bars etc, so it would be very easy to strike up a conversation

jo xxx


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

squeak73 said:


> am coming to Nerja in sept. are there any expat meets/groups we could talk to?
> what is education and healthcare like??



Hi i live near Nerja and we just put our kids aged 3 & 5 straight in to the local school and they love it. They are picking up the language no problem and have plenty of spanish friends.
As for groups there are many expats around and its long before you meet people it is a very social place we have built up a large group of friends just through school and the local park.

D


----------

